# 1992 Stanza XE Running Too Rich!



## dadrdh (Feb 5, 2005)

I have a 92 Stanza, about 175,000 miles It has been well maintenced.
It has plenty of get up and go, but runs to rich causing it to smoke up the back of the car and bumper. Since the car is white it is easily seen. There is no smoke trailing out behind the car, just this sut, charcoal looking smoke all over the rear of the car. Does anyone have any ideas that could help me?
Ron


----------



## stanzaman1508 (Mar 5, 2007)

sounds like normal all cars smoke a little and over time it leavs that residue no big bro unless u have had people telling you that u shoot fire out the back then that is a big deal and can kill your cars life span


----------

